

Rare Feynman Video: QED in Flip-flops - richardfeynman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72us6pnbEvE

======
richardfeynman
Some of you may have seen Feynman's Tiny Machines lecture @ Esalen. Here are
several hours of him lecturing on QED there.

